# Storing potatoes... anyone ever hear of this?



## booklover (Jan 22, 2007)

I remember reading somewhere, but cannot find it now, that wrapping potatoes individually in newspaper would keep them even longer than if you just store them in a cool dark place.

Has anyone ever heard of this or am I thinking of something else?


----------



## Sharon (May 11, 2002)

Yes, I've heard of this, but I've never tried it--just too many potatoes when they get dug to bother with it. Maybe I could try it with a few nice big ones and see if they keep well.


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2008)

I've heard that if you leave the dirt on the potatoes after you dig them up, they will keep longer.

I have no idea if that's true.


----------



## ACountryMomma (Aug 10, 2008)

That is what my father (born 1927) says his momma did before putting them in the root cellar. Apples too.


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

People used to leave them in a cool dry place like a shed and let the air circulate to dry the skin. In the shade to prevent green skins! Then they would pack them in straw. Wrapping in newspaper would help because it would keep moisture from getting excessive and rotting the potatoes, but it is a lot of trouble. You can also store on wire racks with good air circulation. 

If you leave the dirt on, you probably arent bruising the potato or making small cuts in the skin like you would if you were cleaning it.


----------



## teresab (May 25, 2005)

I found this pdf file from the University of Alaska...very helpful on storing vegetables of all sorts. www.uaf.edu/ces/publications/freepubs/HGA-00331.pdf


----------



## booklover (Jan 22, 2007)

Thanks all!


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Mom did that wrapping in newspaper for green tomatoes and then storing under a bed on a flat piece of cardboard. Let them ripen slowly and extend the harvest. Never heard of doing with potatoes, though.

Angie


----------



## booklover (Jan 22, 2007)

I was talking to my mother about this in passing and found out where I'd heard this. Mom said that I probably heard it from my Aunt B (who's in her 80's and grew up on a farm during the GD)... that that is what she would do with potatoes. We're going to see her this weekend, so I'll ask her about it.

Thanks again everyone! And for the tomato tips!


----------



## Junkman (Dec 17, 2005)

Just finished wrapping a bushel of sweet potatoes. (Not the colored pages.) We have always had trouble keeping them until someone advised wrapping them and putting them in the basket. Like you, we get too many white potatoes and I am too lazy to wrap all of them. Jklady


----------



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

I've heard that too, but never tried it. I thought it was important for them to have good air circulation, maybe not?


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

I remember my dad wrapped a couple bushels of apples in news paper and left them in a corigated(sp) bucket in the unheated garage.
They wern't too appealing by late spring but never the less still very ettible.


----------



## Snuffy Smith (Dec 9, 2002)

I just bought 50 LBS of dehydrated potatoes the other day. They are supposed to have a shelf life of 5 years +. They come in a feed sack and they are diced into small square chunks.


----------



## stranger (Feb 24, 2008)

we always done it with apples, never tried potatoes


----------

